

Google PageSpeed Service customers: migrate to CloudFlare for acceleration - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/google-pagespeed-service-customers-migrate-to-cloudflare-for-acceleration/

======
velodrome
This is why I avoid using Google products. I feel more comfortable purchasing
from companies who are specialized than companies that try to be something to
everyone. They will do whatever it takes to be competitive because that is
their main (or significant) source of income.

------
bhartzer
I have migrated a several sites to CloudFlare and just by moving the site I
was able to double the page speed. This was especially true for custom-built
sites, built on non-WordPress sites.

------
est
10 years from now: migrate your email away from Gmail.

~~~
bhartzer
Interesting that you say that. That's one reason why I've always used my own
domain name (that I own) for my email rather than rely on a @gmail.com or
@yahoo.com or other email.

I still use gmail for my email (using the hosted app service) but ultimately I
want to make sure I use my own domain.

